# 1967 GTO Dash removal



## 67gtocon (Feb 22, 2018)

I am removing my dash to replace some bad instruments and have most of the switches I can get at from the front disconnected. The speedometer cable is loose as is the heater cables and a lot of the lights and gauges I can get at from underneath. I am having a real problem with removing the strap between the speedometer and the car body or steering column, I don't know where it goes as I cant feel it from the back. Has anyone removed it and if so, what is best way. I can see the screws attaching this bar to the speedometer but I have tried everything I have in the tool box and cant loosen them enough to allow me to pull the dash forward and keep disconnecting things.
Any help would be appreciated.
thanks
John


----------



## danw (8 mo ago)

67gtocon said:


> I am removing my dash to replace some bad instruments and have most of the switches I can get at from the front disconnected. The speedometer cable is loose as is the heater cables and a lot of the lights and gauges I can get at from underneath. I am having a real problem with removing the strap between the speedometer and the car body or steering column, I don't know where it goes as I cant feel it from the back. Has anyone removed it and if so, what is best way. I can see the screws attaching this bar to the speedometer but I have tried everything I have in the tool box and cant loosen them enough to allow me to pull the dash forward and keep disconnecting things.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> thanks
> John


facing same problem right now....please help


----------



## gto4ben (May 27, 2018)

After the dashpad, ashtray, fuse box screws, hi-lo beam switch, and the lower screws under the instrument cluster are removed, undo the screw holding the bracket located above the brake pedal. The whole instrument cluster will come out as an assembly. There are wires that go through the firewall and to the rear that will be need to disconnected as well.


----------

